# Nano sized wood?



## NeilW (23 Feb 2010)

Hello,

I was after some nano-sized wood about 6" in height with a few branches.  Basically roughly this shape and size;
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2009/600/514.jpg
Trouble is the 'nano' sized pieces from both TGM and AE are 12" or a little less in length.  Anyone know of where to get hold of some tasty pieces?

Neil


----------



## samc (23 Feb 2010)

plantedbox will help you out. i am sure they will have some nice little bits of manzi


----------



## NeilW (23 Feb 2010)

Cheers Sam, that would be awesome, who/where am I asking?


----------



## samc (23 Feb 2010)

pm saintly or jamesm and they will sort you out


----------



## AdAndrews (23 Feb 2010)

Saintly or JamesM, or via the planted box website.


----------



## NeilW (23 Feb 2010)

I'll get on it


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Feb 2010)

I got some of the Borneo wood that AE sell from another UKAPS member and it was pretty decent, I used it on my 60cm which is silly as its too small but on the nano will look great, but I agree PM Plantedbox and they will sort you out, you can get one of the nice manzi branches and then break it into smaller pieces


----------



## NeilW (23 Feb 2010)

Thanks Paulo    Just dropped them a PM, nice to support anyone from the mighty UKAPS!


----------



## mr. luke (24 Feb 2010)

Heather wood?
Sourced from your local roling hills


----------



## NeilW (24 Feb 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Heather wood?
> Sourced from your local roling hills



Bit too micro for what I was after, if I could get hold of some would be good to give it a go for detailing.  Sadly though down south in Winchester heather is few and far between


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2010)

All the wood in these photos was picked up at the local park!


----------



## Dan Walter (25 Feb 2010)

EBAY item 160404821460 may be of interest?  Or get up the A34 to MA in Newbury as they have some nice peices of sumatran driftwood that could bne chopped tyo size. Relatively well priced at Â£9.99 as well.  Just a thought!


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Feb 2010)

Â£9.99 each piece   Still, that's not as much as buying it from shops I guess.


----------



## NeilW (25 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> All the wood in these photos was picked up at the local park!



That wood looks great in there Paulo, I may have a snoop around when I'm walking about and see although I'm over cautious about putting anything untried in with the shrimp, I know there can be problems with wood from certain trees?



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> EBAY item 160404821460 may be of interest?  Or get up the A34 to MA in Newbury as they have some nice peices of sumatran driftwood that could bne chopped tyo size. Relatively well priced at Â£9.99 as well.  Just a thought!



Thanks for that Dan, I ended up speaking to the friendly chaps at Plantedbox who sorted me out with two fair sized lovely bits of manzi including Â£8 postage for Â£20  8)  

I may go and check out MA Newbury however as I normally go to Dummer and they may have some different stuff there.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Feb 2010)

Hi all, 





> All the wood in these photos was picked up at the local park!


 I tend to do the same as Paulo. Most hard woods are fine (I wouldn't use Elder, Laburnum, Horse Chestnut or Walnut). Most conifers are no good, but old Douglas Fir, Yew or Juniper is fine. Alder wood is also good, and very resistant to rotting

Beech or birch are good and you can get lovely fine twigs, and you can often find pieces of long dead Oak from old park trees where they gone "Stag headed". 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ajm200 (1 Mar 2010)

Maidenhead Aquatics @ Arborfield had a few nice bits in last week when I was there. I was looking at them longingly to replace the huge lumps of bogwood I'm stuck with for my new tank. 

Not exactly local to you but less than an hour away.


----------

